

Archive of my NewsTilt Stories (YC's NewsTilt going into hibernation) - jgrahamc
http://blog.jgc.org/2010/06/archive-of-my-newstilt-stories.html

======
adrianwaj
Why is it going into hibernation.. an example of fail fast? It'd just
launched.

~~~
pbiggar
We'll announce soon, but we gave the journos a bit of a heads-up.

